# the best website buider?????



## hombredelmar (Feb 2, 2015)

Good morning to all,
I am looking to build a website and one of the favorites on my list is a monstertemplate.com that offers nicely designed templates. 
Are there any other sites that I might consider?
Thank you in advance for your help!!!


----------



## Forkie (Feb 2, 2015)

I use Squarespace.  Their templates are clean and simple - drawing attention to your photographs and a 5-year old can use it.  It's simply drag and drop operated, but they have all the flexibility to code your own modifications if you're so inclined.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 2, 2015)

Wordpress.


----------



## AKUK (Feb 2, 2015)

I use Squarespace currently but I am in the process of rebuilding my site in Wix. While Squarespace is pretty straightforward and they have some nice templates, I do find them somewhat limiting. Sometimes images never resize the way I want them too, no matter what I try and text ends up going a bit goofy too. They do have some nice features and the fact that you can swap a template out for another and it automatically converts everything - although certain customizations may need redoing doing to the template layout. I cannot fault them on customer service though. Very helpful and friendly. If you do go with Squarespace, I'd get their upgraded package as you can get your domain name through them for free if I remember rightly.

Wix I find I have much more freedom in the layout and it has some nice features too. You do lose some benefits of Squarespace but to be honest, the ones I will lose I never used anyway. Still, I'm sure given time that Wix will add more features to make it more alluring to people.

There is also format.com They design sites that are geared specifically for photographers. They seem to be pretty popular with some well known photographers. The only thing that put me off was the fact that the sites were pretty much identical as a result. Plus I write a lot of tutorials, guides and reviews and wanted something that facilitated that. Make sure you check out all three and play with each for the trial period. I'd suggest just doing one at at time though, as it can take a while to get used to the layout and page building tools. Whatever is going to suit your needs the best and you find is the most intuitive should be the one you settle upon.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm using Sandvox to build a site for my sons business.  It's mac based and pretty simple to use.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2015)

Forkie said:


> I use Squarespace.  Their templates are clean and simple - drawing attention to your photographs and a 5-year old can use it.  It's simply drag and drop operated, but they have all the flexibility to code your own modifications if you're so inclined.



this.


----------



## Dave442 (Feb 2, 2015)

I use Squarespace, seems like a decent platform for quickly setting up a website. Had very good customer service for the one question I sent them.


----------



## snerd (Feb 2, 2015)

Notepad. However, it's been so long for me, I had to try to remember even the basic html and tags and such the other day when putting up a place/page marker.


----------



## Vtec44 (Feb 2, 2015)

Squarespace as @Forkie suggested.  There's also Wix.  I personally use Wordpress.


----------



## MOREGONE (Feb 2, 2015)

> the best website buider?????



Is an experienced professional. Got some good resources provided just thought I would mention the glaring omission.


----------



## hombredelmar (Feb 5, 2015)

Forkie said:


> I use Squarespace.  Their templates are clean and simple - drawing attention to your photographs and a 5-year old can use it.  It's simply drag and drop operated, but they have all the flexibility to code your own modifications if you're so inclined.


 
Thank you for the infor. I believe i checked them already but liked more monstertemplate.com, they have more veriaty.


----------



## hombredelmar (Feb 5, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Wordpress.


 
Thank you!!!


----------



## MrAnderson1992 (Feb 6, 2015)

I can make a simple yet effective blog/website for you using WordPress and custom plugins. I can also teach you how to use it for future projects/updates. Just log on to Justsimplyhosting.co.uk and contact me at admin@Justsimplyhosting.co.uk


----------



## hombredelmar (Feb 8, 2015)

AKUK said:


> I use Squarespace currently but I am in the process of rebuilding my site in Wix. While Squarespace is pretty straightforward and they have some nice templates, I do find them somewhat limiting. Sometimes images never resize the way I want them too, no matter what I try and text ends up going a bit goofy too. They do have some nice features and the fact that you can swap a template out for another and it automatically converts everything - although certain customizations may need redoing doing to the template layout. I cannot fault them on customer service though. Very helpful and friendly. If you do go with Squarespace, I'd get their upgraded package as you can get your domain name through them for free if I remember rightly.
> 
> Wix I find I have much more freedom in the layout and it has some nice features too. You do lose some benefits of Squarespace but to be honest, the ones I will lose I never used anyway. Still, I'm sure given time that Wix will add more features to make it more alluring to people.
> 
> There is also format.com They design sites that are geared specifically for photographers. They seem to be pretty popular with some well known photographers. The only thing that put me off was the fact that the sites were pretty much identical as a result. Plus I write a lot of tutorials, guides and reviews and wanted something that facilitated that. Make sure you check out all three and play with each for the trial period. I'd suggest just doing one at at time though, as it can take a while to get used to the layout and page building tools. Whatever is going to suit your needs the best and you find is the most intuitive should be the one you settle upon.


 
Hello Akuk,
I really appreciated your detailed response. I got a lot of new information from it. I have heard about squarespace.com and I believe I compared it to monstertemplates.com and I felt that monstertemplates.com has a better selection of templates, the site is flashier and I could easily see all 100+ websites designed specifically for photographers to use.
Format.com was new to me however when I checked them and, again, compared to monstertemplate.com I kind of liked better monstertemplate
The thing is that I don’t want to spend month of researching, something that I usually do, until I get ready to make a decision.
Once again your response was helpful.
THANK YOU!!!


----------



## hombredelmar (Feb 8, 2015)

MrAnderson1992 said:


> I can make a simple yet effective blog/website for you using WordPress and custom plugins. I can also teach you how to use it for future projects/updates. Just log on to Justsimplyhosting.co.uk and contact me at admin@Justsimplyhosting.co.uk


 
Thank you for the info!!!


----------



## MrAnderson1992 (Feb 8, 2015)

No problem just send an email over and I will help you out . 

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## hombredelmar (Feb 10, 2015)

MrAnderson1992 said:


> No problem just send an email over and I will help you out .
> 
> Thanks,
> Scott


 
Thank you


----------



## MrAnderson1992 (Feb 10, 2015)

Have you sent over the email? It may be a good idea to let me know what platform you would like, if definitely WordPress I can point you in the right direction or complete the build/configuration for you. 

Scott.


----------



## Alyssa15267 (Apr 8, 2015)

I use wix... I'm still in the process of making it but so far it's very easy to use and they have nice templates.


----------

